
Amanda Feilding has spent 54 years experimenting with psychedelics – for science - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-05/amanda-fielding-queen-of-psychedelics-beckley-foundation/11543064
======
miles
Based on the title, I thought it was going to be something more along the
lines of Chris Bache’s work[0]:

“A professor of religious studies meticulously documents his insights from 73
high-dose LSD sessions conducted over the course of 20 years. Chronicles, with
unprecedented rigor, the author’s systematic journey into a unified field of
consciousness that underlies all physical existence.”

[0]
[https://books.google.com/books/about/LSD_and_the_Mind_of_the...](https://books.google.com/books/about/LSD_and_the_Mind_of_the_Universe.html?id=pLKXDwAAQBAJ)

